# DIY Smartphone Mount



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm really not sure where to post this, so please move if it's in the wrong spot ....

So I'd really like to start filming my trail rides, and to this end I've decided to make a contraption that will hold my smartphone so that I don't have to. I'm unfortunately too poor for a GoPro at the moment and I've always been handy, so I think I've got this. I *could* make a mount for a POS camera that I've had lying around forever, but it doesn't take very good quality video so I'd rather use my smartphone. I've found a few videos on YouTube that I think will be helpful, but I'm trying to decide what would be the best way to go about this.

I don't ride with a helmet, so my first thought was to use those headlamp rigs they have at hardware stores and replace the light with a smartphone mount. This would probably be the cheapest and easiest solution BUT I'm worried that the elastic straps won't hold the phone to the degree of stability that I'm looking for. Although I've never used one so who knows, they might stick to my head like flies on poop. I have a Galaxy something or other so it's fairly light. Do you guys think that setup would work?

The next best option would require me to buy a helmet, which defeats the "as cheap as possible" motive. There are a lot of videos on YouTube about attaching smartphone mounts to motocross helmets with bolts, which I really don't like because A) any drilling in the helmet would compromise its integrity, and B) in the event of a fall those bolts would probably go straight into my brain, which would be worse than having no helmet at all. No thanks. However I believe I can rig up a mount that would attach to the helmet with either some sort of adhesive or those super heavy duty Velcro strips, which I have used before on other projects with great success and I believe would hold fast for nothing short of a hurricane, and I wouldn't be riding in one of those anyway.

I estimate that I could rig up the first one for less than 30 bucks. The second option would cost me about 15 bucks plus the cost of a helmet, which in this town run around $40. I'm just concerned about the stability of the headband one ... what do you guys think? For the mount I'd be making something similar to the one below. I'd be using much shorter bolts as I only need it to fit 1 phone, and I'd make some other adjustments as well so I think it would be safe to wear on my head.






-- Kai


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

That looks interesting but how would you mount it to the saddle? What ever idea you come up with, please share, because I would love to film some of my trail rides, and then watch them while I am at work so i can mentally be "at my happy place" at work! ;-)


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought a selfie stick for 50 cents and put my phone in it then taped it over a piece of cloth to the saddle horn, and tried to film a ride.. worked ok at a walk, but anything faster than that the wind noise got unbearable and it looked like the blair witch project.. smart phones don't have a steady shot feature usually. In a pinch on a non windy day at a walk it would work.. but more than that its pretty much useless.. easier to just hold phone and record.. lol


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Wind noise wouldn't be an issue for me, I would be filming these rides to make videos, and I always mute any video and put music over it. I think your problem with the extreme jostling @gingerscout is because you attached the camera to the saddle, which has quite a bit of motion as the horse's back moves. I'll be attaching this to my head, and the motion of my spine and hips will filter out the majority of the jostling, leaving my head fairly quiet. If you watch the videos below of riders with GoPros (the last one is something like I'd like to make), you'll find the video is actually pretty stable. My phone does in fact have video stabilization, though I've never used it so not sure how effective it is, AND I'll be padding my mount with shock absorbing materials so I'm fairly certain I'll be able to get a fairly stable video out of it. I think I'll go scrounge for materials today and see what I can find. : )
@redbarron1010 I'll be attaching this camera to my head, not the saddle. It'll give more of a POV experience. : )
















-- Kai


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

Even though your phone is lightweight, I would think attaching it to a headlight strap could cause it to slide down your face and into your eyes. I have that issue with just the headlights themselves. However, I do think that attaching it to a headlight strap and then putting that on a helmet would work great. The bill of the helmet would help hold it steady and not allow it to slide down. It would also help to put some velcro on the strap and the helmet. That way you wouldn't damage the integrity of the helmet and the phone should stay in place. 

So I will say that I completely support you spending the money on a good helmet, not just for this endeavor but for your overall safety, your brain is worth the $40 cost!!! But, if you insist on not spending that much, how much are other helmets? Those not intended for as much protection? Maybe a cheap batting helmet? Or a bicycle riding helmet at Walmart? Some of those are probably cheaper. Or just a baseball cap? I'm thinking you'll get a better view if the phone/camera is mounted on you somewhere instead of on the horse. And the ride should be smoother.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Kriva I've thought of the strap sliding as well .... every headlamp strap I've ever seen has been completely elastic so no matter how tight you put it there will still be some give. That was why I brought up the stability issues ... although I found a headlamp strap that goes around my head, then has an additional strap that goes from front to back over the top of my head, so I'm hoping that that will provide enough stability to make it through a ride. It might turn out to be not stable enough no matter what though. 

As far as putting it on a baseball cap or similar, if I'm going to go that route I might as well put it on a helmet. I'm also concerned that the headlamp strap + baseball cap would show the bill of the cap in the video, which I don't want. I also don't want to buy a helmet not meant for horseback riding ... If I'm going to wear a helmet of some sort then it might as well be meant to be worn riding horses. Around here all helmets cost around the same, so if I end up getting one it will be a Troxel of some sort. : )

-- Kai


----------

